# Bubba is Gone



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bubba. I am also sorry you have found the Forum under such sad circumstances.

My heart goes out to you-I've been where you're at many times. We have many members who have also experienced it, we all share you sadness. 

I hope you'll share some pictures of Bubba when you are ready. We would all love to see him. 

Give Brodie a hug, he is going to be missing Bubba also. 

Godspeed Bubba


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet boy; you are forever loved. It's so very hard to give that final, loving gift, but that's just what it is. You've taken on the pain so he could be free of it. I'm sure he would thank you over and over for loving him so much. Be gentle and kind to yourself..... cry, vent, whatever helps. There are many here who have walked this path and we'll always be here to listen.


----------



## realredhead1979 (Jul 20, 2013)

Let's see if this works....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this picture of Bubba with us.

What a beautiful boy, he has such a soulful and gentle face.


----------



## realredhead1979 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Bubba Smile*

Never forget his smile.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a handsome fella your Bubba was. I'm so very sorry that your pup has gotten his angel wings. It's always impossibly hard and heartbreaking, even when you have other dogs still with you. I hope you can smile at the sweet memories soon and the tears can take a backseat, but in the meantime, hugs for your loss.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Reading your words revived all my memories of us losing Opus. In many ways she looked like your Bubba. We cried for a month. Understand exactly what you mean about the house feeling empty. Remember Brodie has also suffered a loss... so don't compound his loss by you withdrawing too. I think you both need to do something you have never done with Bubba... even something as simple as reversing the direction of your walks. Time will help... but grieving and healing is a process. Telling us about Bubba might also help, I know that telling others about our girl was something that helped me. We're pretty good listeners here.. and we understand and care about your loss.

And Bubba had a great smile.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry for the loss of your Bubba. May he live on forever in your heart.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a handsome boy, remember you did something good for him, he has no pain now.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Bubba. It hurts so hard to lose them. Keeping you in our thoughts at this dark and painful time.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss....as I read your words it was like reliving the day we put our old guy down six months ago.
Its a hurt that truely never goes away. At least Bubba is nor in pain anymore...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## realredhead1979 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just went outside and took Brodie for a walk. Different without Bubba. Knowing that Bubba wouldn't be at home waiting for me.

I'll be taking another walk soon with him. I'm on the couch now and out of the bed. That's progress.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this. As the mum of an almost 13 year old who too has been through everything with us, I totally understand how terribly sad you feel right now. There are no other words I can say to you right now except that we are all here for you, and would love to share your precious memories of Bubba when you feel ready. Take care.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry you had to say good bye to Bubba. He was a beautiful boy. Run free sweet boy


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss of Bubba.  Many here, myself included have felt your pain, and feel it with you now. Bubba was such a handsome boy and he will be forever in your heart. Just short of three months I lost my beloved Liberty just before her right birthday. I also have another fur baby, Artemis. As you said, I had to go on for him, but all I wanted to do was sit and cry....I still do often. It became obvious that my boy was feeling Liberty's loss as much as we were. Although it has been tough, I've done my best to be happy with Artie...but he knows. His grief has been so deep that he has been a changed boy. There hasn't seemed to be much joy for him....so, after some soul searching we decided to bring another young life into our home and hearts. We brought our new babe home a week ago tomorrow. Do I feel the same love for him that I did for Liberty? No, not yet....but I'm sure as his personality evolves, as will our bond, that he will find an open space in my heart. Not the space that Liberty was in, because that space will always be full of my love and memories of her...but a different space for a different love. 

Don't be afraid say how you feel here, you have found a safe spot with many wonderful people that care. 

May your boy Bubba find my girl Liberty, they will play while they wait at The Rainbow Bridge for us. Fly high Sweet Bubba. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about Bubba. He lived a nice long life, but even then we never have them long enough. 

Thank you for sharing his photos. He certainly was a handsome boy.

Please know I'm thinking about you during this difficult time.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so sorry. Many members com,e tell understand the pain you are going through as they have suffered the same loss of their loved Golden, myself included. Please post whenever you need to and share his sweet photos. You are amongst friends who care.
Run free sweet boy, go find our bridge fuebabies at the bridge x


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Aw. What a sweet sweet fella.
I know your pain. Lost my dear Homer 6 months back and still think of him every single day. He was the love of my life that guy. He understood me like no other, no words ever needed to be spoken between us, we communicated just by looks many times.
After 3 months I brought home sweet pup Olliver. He is a joy (and a nudge  I am glad I did. He brings me out of my grief. How can you not watch their puppy antics and not laugh?

Try to help your little one thru this, he is grieving as well. After my husband died, Homer felt the grief so deeply he stopped walking for two days. Vet said our grief immobilized him. They are so smart and pick up things so well. Sometimes putting a smile on for the little one will help you as well.

I am so very sorry for your loss. Please find comfort here amongst people who know and care. Your Bubba is now an angel playing and having a fabulous time with all our angels. We will meet them all again. Of that I have no doubt.

Take good care_robin


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It is so hard to let them go and say goodbye. My Allie was just 2 months shy of 13 when I made the decision to let her go. That was 1 year ago and I still miss her every day. We love them so much and life without them sure changes everything. When we make the decision it is done out of love for them but I know it still hurts like heck. I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Bubba, such a handsome boy. It is the final act of love that we can give them by making the decision to let go peacefully to the bridge where they will run free from pain forever.

Run free and sleep softly Bubba


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bubba will always be with you, He lives in your heart forever. We lost our beloved 14 yr Golden, Dakota, a year ago. I still can't read this all the way through without shedding tears, but I know he will be the first soul that greets me when its my time to cross over. It took us a year to get another, we were approved to foster and adopt through our local Golden Retriever Rescue( so many need loving homes) but found Bree on Craigslist( she was 5 no., didn't have a toy, never walked, pood in their bathtub and was going to be sold to a puppy mill breeder). Your grief is a pain those of us that have loved and lost the BEST forever friend, I know and understand. My heart goes out to you. I hope this helps, even if it's in the smallest way. God Bless you and Bubba.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for being so good to him. Know he loves you more for your act of love in keeping him from suffering another second. Know he's there waiting for you at the bridge!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Bubba.

I just passed the 1st year anniversary of loosing my sweet Yaichi girl and my heart still cries for her and misses her everyday, even though I am totally in love with my new girl Brisby.

May the love you both shared give you comfort until you meet again.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bubba. I saw his pictures you posted, beautiful boy...the one with him smiling, made me smile. Thank you. He had a great life with you and that is what's important. Take care and rest assure Bubba is now healthy and running free. You'll see him again one day.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry ... I understand, today it is 11 weeks since Ulan went to the bridge, a similar story, after 13.5 years had to let go because of cancer. It is very hard, because the emptiness is so large.It takes time to acept and I wish this forum helps you like it has helped me. My heart and prayers go to you. Run free Bubba...


----------



## realredhead1979 (Jul 20, 2013)

I rec'd Bubba's ashes today, along with his footprint and lock of hair. I cried all over again. I have a sick feeling when it's time to come home. My other golden seems to be doing okay, but lays around a lot more than usual. I give him alot of attention. I think it keeps us both sane. I feel irritated and overwhelmed alot of the day. I'm a nurse, so I try to focus my care and compassion towards others, when all I want to do is grieve. Work helps me not sit home and mope, but that's really all. I just want to feel better.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

realredhead1979 said:


> I rec'd Bubba's ashes today, along with his footprint and lock of hair. I cried all over again. I have a sick feeling when it's time to come home. My other golden seems to be doing okay, but lays around a lot more than usual. I give him alot of attention. I think it keeps us both sane. I feel irritated and overwhelmed alot of the day. I'm a nurse, so I try to focus my care and compassion towards others, when all I want to do is grieve. Work helps me not sit home and mope, but that's really all. I just want to feel better.


:wavey:you hate to hear old cliches but for a while it is a step,hour,day, month at a time situation .... you will never forget ...that is your way of paying tribute to Bubba to remember ....and I eventually was very glad to have my previous boys ashes home with the lock of hair along with a paw print ...therapy for me was to make a collage of all the neat stuff we did together and mount it on the what I call "The Golden Wall" !!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry, I know what your going through. Praying for God to comfort you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am so sorry. The pain is awful, but will subside and be replaced by joyful memories


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances that bring you to us. 

I'm so very sorry for you loss of Bubba. He is a lucky boy to have someone who loves him enough to set him free before his life got too awful to endure. This is a good place to share memories and photographs with people who really do understand what you're going through.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Bubba. Hw will live forever in your heart. Try to focus on your other dog now to ease his loss of Bubba too. You will always have your memories to ease your pain. I feel your pain.
Bubba had a great smile!


----------

